# Reducir potencia a un transmisor para excitar otra etapa final



## davidcr85 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola que tal.

 Aca estoy de nuevo despues de mucho tiempo sin entrar al foro, ahora con otro proyecto en mano - tengo un transmisor fm que usa el NTE342 como salida final a 6W y por otro lado una paleta amplificadora usando BLF178 pero las especificaciones indican una entrada de 2.5 - 3W como máximo en la entrada.  ¿Que podria hacer? O que me recomiendan hacer para disipar el 50% de la salida del NTE342

 Gracias de antemano y un saludo desde Costa Rica.


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 24, 2012)

Actualizacion: --> la paleta que estoy usando es esta que pueden ver aca
Como pueden ver en el manual de especificaciones esta paleta tiene un control de Bias que puede ser ajustado (aunque el fabricante recomienda no moverlo por obvias razones.) Mi teoria es la siguiente, si muevo este control bajando la resistencia y acercandola un poco mas a tierra disminuire el factor de potencia del transistor  .... ¿Estoy bien en mi teoria?  y si es así, ¿con esto podria entonces aumentar la potencia en la entrada sin dañar el circuito?

Lo digo por que en este otro tema por aca se habla de algo parecido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-fm-mrf151-23514/

  Acepto comentarios, sugerencias y consejos


----------



## tiago (Feb 24, 2012)

Réstale voltaje de alimentación. Y postea el esquema del excitador.
No toques el bias o lo quemarás.

Saludos.


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 24, 2012)

Gracias, tambien lo pensé.  Lastimosamente no tengo el esquema del excitador por que igual es uno comercial de HLLY   .. utiliza un 2SC1971 como salida fija a 5W.  El excitador usa un voltaje de entrada a 12V . Tu me dices bajar el voltaje general de entrada digamos a 9V o seria mejor limitar la corriente directamente en el colector?

 gracias...


----------



## tiago (Feb 24, 2012)

davidcr85 dijo:


> Gracias, tambien lo pensé.  Lastimosamente no tengo el esquema del excitador por que igual es uno comercial de HLLY   .. utiliza un 2SC1971 como salida fija a 5W.  El excitador usa un voltaje de entrada a 12V . Tu me dices bajar el voltaje general de entrada digamos a 9V o seria mejor limitar la corriente directamente en el colector?
> 
> gracias...



Si, claro, por eso te decia lo del esquema. 9V es una buena tensión en colector para probar.

Saludos.


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 24, 2012)

Listo! Hice lo que me sugirieron reduje la tension precisamente a 9V y la salida quedó en 3W comprobado con el vatimetro. Ahora solo me falta armar el resto. Acoplarlo al modulo de amplificacion y mejorar mi antena.


----------



## tiago (Feb 25, 2012)

Acuerdate de que esa tensión de 9 Volt en colector sea estable. Si no la salud de la etapa final correra riesgos. Me alegro que te haya sido de ayuda.

Si le suministras la tensión a traves de un LM350, puedes regular el voltaje y por tanto, la salida de potencia con toda precisión.

Saludos


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gracias, ya estoy usando una fuente regulada para la etapa de colector pero no esta demás estabilizar la tension con un LM350.

 gracias por tu consejo.


----------



## tiago (Feb 26, 2012)

davidcr85 dijo:


> Gracias, ya estoy usando una fuente regulada para la etapa de colector pero no esta demás estabilizar la tension con un LM350.
> 
> gracias por tu consejo.




Sí, aparte de estabilizar, el LM te ofrece voltaje de salida regulable, así podras controlar la salida de potencia a tu gusto.

Pero si estas usando un alimentador estabilizado, no puedes poner el LM, pues no se deben conectar dos estabilizadores seguidos.

Saludos.


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 26, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Sí, aparte de estabilizar, el LM te ofrece voltaje de salida regulable, así podras controlar la salida de potencia a tu gusto.
> 
> Pero si estas usando un alimentador estabilizado, no puedes poner el LM, pues no se deben conectar dos estabilizadores seguidos.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por el dato, me gusta la idea para hacer la salida de potencia regulable, lo que no entiendo es por que dices si digamos se tiene una fuente regulada, que problema habria en conectar otro estabilizador a la salida ¿ no serviria como un refuerzo?


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2012)

No, la fuente necesita un voltaje en su transistor de potencia, superior al que va entregar a la salida, el transistor admitirá mas o menos voltaje de su entrada para compensar la caida de tensión que se pueda producir. Estas exigencias de consumo las sufre el transformador de la fuente, si tu le das un voltaje ya estabilizado vas a sobrecalentar el primer estabilizador y vas a tener caidas de tensión a la salida del segundo, eso si no sale ardiendo.

Para hacer lo que dices, el voltaje que entregue la primera fuente deberá ser superior al que vayas a exigir a la salida del segundo, en todo caso creo que sobrecalentarás el primer estabilizador.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> ..... Estas exigencias de consumo las sufre el transformador de la fuente, si tu le das un voltaje ya estabilizado vas a sobrecalentar el primer estabilizador y vas a tener caidas de tensión a la salida del segundo, eso si no sale ardiendo........


 
Tiago

No, por que el primer estabilizador ya estaba previsto para el consumo de la Etapa de Salida con mayor tensión y por ende mayor corriente de colector.

Al colocarle otro regulador para bajar aun mas la tensión de colector y asi disminuir la potencia, la etapa de salida disminuira su corriente de colector.

Si bien no es lo forma mas idonea de colocarlo, es factible siempre y cuando la diferencia de tensions entre entrada y salida del segundo regulador le permita trabajar correctamente.


Por otra parte, y teniendo en cuenta la disipación del segundo regulador por caida de tensión entre entrada y salida del mismo y la corriente de colector de la etapa de potencia, se puede colocar la entrada del mismo a la salida del Rectificador y Filtrado desde donde toma el regulador existente (primero).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2012)

Pero, como sabes que voltaje tiene el primer estabilizador a la salida?  Si se supone que está tirando 9 Volt para obtener 3 Watios de salida, al ponerle otro estabilizador y querer exigirle a lo mejor mas Watios, o sea mas voltaje de colector en el ampli, el primer estabilizador no va a permitir entregar mas de 9 Volt ya que está ajustado a ese voltaje. Algo va a ponerse como una estufa. Ten encuenta que el segundo estabilizador no es por nada mas que porque pueda variar el voltaje de salida para controlar los Watios. Ése es quid de la cuestión

Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero sólo en el supuesto que al poner el segundo estabilizador, ponga la salida del primero a tope, y éste, de ésta forma cumpla sobradamente con las exigencias de consumo del amplificador. No sé la experiencia que tiene David con éstas cosas, pero lo que peor me sabría es que alguien estropee algo por un consejo mal dado. Por esa causa ando con mucho cuidado se experimenta con cosas no demasiado ortodoxas, como son dos estabilizadores en serie.

Saludos.

Entiendo tambien por fuente regulada, una fuente estabilizada. sea o no de salida variable.


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2012)

Tiago

Fuente Regulada ó Estabilizada son lo mismo, independiente que sean de Tensión Ajustable como tu dices.

Pues el forista Davidcr85 habla desde el post #1 de reducir la potencia de salida de los 6W actuales a 2.5/3.0W para no quemar la nueva etapa amplificadora por sobre-excitación.

De los 6W iniciales supongo que esta alimentada con 12 a 14V, estabilizados por el primero, por el tipo de transistor de RF que utiliza. Por lo que nunca podria exigirle mayor potencia de la que obtenga dado que se contradice en su pedido inicial!!!!.

El segundo estabilizador no permitiria entregar mas tensión que la que entrega el primero, y nada se pondria como una estufa debido a que actualmente esta funcionando con solo el primer estabilizador en sus 6W!!!.

Lo que esta buscando es poder ajustar la potencia de salida a un valor mas bajo para no quemar su nueva etapa de potencia con el BLF178 por sobre-excitación y lo mas sencillo es intercalar un regulador/estabilizador para entregarle menos tensión que la actual sin tocar para nada los ajustes del Amp. con el NTE342.

También puede y lo he visto hacer en algunos circuitos de Tx de FM variar en menos la tensión para bajar la potencia en el transistor excitador del NTE342. Ese regulador/estabilizador lo he visto acoplado a medidores de ROE en la misma placa pero ahora no recuerdo en que circuito o pagina web (en la pagina de Manfred NO).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 28, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> Fuente Regulada ó Estabilizada son lo mismo, independiente que sean de Tensión Ajustable como tu dices.
> 
> ...




Hola JuanKa y demás amigos foreros gracias por todos sus aportes, en efecto como juanka mencionaba él resume basicamente lo que que pretendía hacer. Efectivamente el NTE342 (2SC1971) es alimentado por una fuente de poder regulada de 12V con 2 AMP esto alimenta tanto el circuito completo que incluye el transistor y el circuito logico que maneja el LCD donde muestra la frecuencia de emisión, me preocupaba que al bajar la tension general del excitador pudiera afectar negativamente otros componentes, sin embargo haciendo la prueba correspondiente al bajar el voltaje a 9V el transistor queda emitiendo a 3.2W y todo funciona bien, no parece afectarle en lo mas minimo la operacion de los componentes digitales, imagino (no lo he comprobado) que el IC que maneja la frecuencia por PLL y el LCD funcionan a 5V por lo que debe tener un LM7805 o algo parecido para alimentar esa etapa. Aunque como digo no he verificado eso.

Actualmente lo tengo corriendo a 9V y todo parece ir bien sin necesidad de tocar nada internamente.  Parece que ahora pasare a concentrarme en el diseño de la antena, pero para ello abrire otro post para hacerles algunas preguntas generales de construccion. 

Saludos - gracias por los consejos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2012)

Davidcr85

Seguramente como tu dices el PLL funciona con 5V devido a la lógica TTL y/o µControlador, pero te diria que verifiques si en la línea de alimentación de los varicap's y el oscilador no hay un diodo zener.

Estas dos alimentaciones suelen estar estabilizadas con un zener de 8.2 a 9.1V y al bajar tu la tensión del primer estabilizador podrian queda el circuito del Zener sin rango dinamico para la regulación.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## chikotekno (Feb 28, 2012)

Lo otro que puedes hacer es bajar la alimentacion de toda la rama de RF, desde el primer transistor amplificador hasta el final en conjunto para bajar la excitacion del transistor final y no tener inconvenientes de disipacion de temperatura del regulador, ya que estaria regulando los transistores driver y no el final, por lo que seria mas conveniente.
O en su defecto un atenuador tipo pi, para reducir la potencia a la entrada del amplifciador de potencia, cosa que no se exceda su excitacion de 3 watts.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2012)

Chikotekno



chikotekno dijo:


> Lo otro que puedes hacer es bajar la alimentacion de toda la rama de RF, desde el primer transistor amplificador hasta el final en conjunto para bajar la excitacion del transistor final y no tener inconvenientes de disipacion de temperatura del regulador, ya que estaria regulando los transistores driver y no el final, por lo que seria mas conveniente.......


Eso le habia dado a entender en la ultima parte de mi post #14:


J2C dijo:


> .....También puede y lo he visto hacer en algunos circuitos de Tx de FM variar en menos la tensión para bajar la potencia en el transistor excitador del NTE342. Ese regulador/estabilizador lo he visto acoplado a medidores de ROE en la misma placa pero ahora no recuerdo en que circuito o pagina web (en la pagina de Manfred NO)....


y que considero la mejor opción ya que practicamente no se trabaja sobre potencia de RF y el elemento seria que varie la tensión de alimentación del Driver no usaria disipador de Potencia.

He recordado aproximadamente donde lo he visto, en alguna de las variantes del circuito del Veronica y se activaba a travez del control de ROE disminuyendo la Potencia de Salida de manera que no se quemara el Amp. Final. En este momento no encuentro el esquematico especifico pero se asemeja al control de Lock/UnLock del Veronica como un Regulador de Tensión del Excitador.



chikotekno dijo:


> ...O en su defecto un atenuador tipo pi, para reducir la potencia a la entrada del amplifciador de potencia, cosa que no se exceda su excitacion de 3 watts.


 
El atenuador puede ser tipo *Pi* ó *T* , pero presenta el inconveniente de conseguir las *Resistencias de Potencia No Inductivas* que soporten minimamente *10W* a la entrada, pensa que es un Tx FM que opera en modo continuo!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 28, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Chikotekno
> 
> 
> Eso le habia dado a entender en la ultima parte de mi post #14:
> ...




  Muy interesantes y excelentes respuestas, en general pienso que sí efectivamente lo mejor seria bajar la potencia de toda la parte de RF y no solamente del transistor de potencia, pero estoy un poco limitado de conocimientos para hacer eso, mas aún que no dispongo del diagrama esquematico de este excitador.

 Tambien me habian hablado de poner un atenuador de unos 3db a la salida para lograr acoplar a unos 3W y perder unos 2W . Pero podrian explicarme como funciona o que es un Atenuador PI ó T ??  soy algo novato en esto...

  gracias


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 8, 2013)

hola bueno me cerraron el tema por las mayusculas que use pido disculpas al moderador), pregunto nuevamente:


Hola, genios de la radio, les cuento tengo un transmisor "ADSFMTX" , con 3-4w de salida(lo uso solo en 12v., equivalentes a 3w), que no pienso modificar, ya que funciona de maravillas, pero ahi va el problema, es para poder exitar un amplificador de 15w que posee el mosfet mitsubishi (RD15HVF1), ES CASI UN CLON DE ESTE AMPLIFICADOR CON LA DIFERENCIA QUE SE AJUSTA EL AMPER CON UN PREVIO AZUL, O LLAMADO TRIMPER TAMBIEN https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-hlly-20-watts-55589/index2.html, la entrada que me permite exitar mi amplificador va de: (1/2 W, A 1,4W maximo , AHI ESTA EL PROBLEMA, como hago para poder bajarle la potencia a mi exitador de 3w, y poder usar el amplificador(bajar de 500mw a 1,3w maximo): tengo que bajar, si o si la salida y llegar entre 500mw y 1w. para estar mas tranquilo y dentro de lo que soporta la entrada del amplificador, PROBE HACIENDO ATENUADORES T O PI, QUE ES LO MISMO, de -4,7DB Y -6DB. no funciono, ya que como uso un transmisor armado, de esos caseros, que entrega 4w. PARA PRUEBAS lo quise exitar y apenas salen 200mw, y las resistencias de carbon del atenuador, calienta como loco, y son entre paralelos y series, usando de 2w, ya que de mas y no inductivas y de carbon no existen mas, son del tiempo pasado, solo hay en el siglo 21, de 2 watts, o las blancas de divisores de freciencia de audio, que estan en el orden de los 12w en adelante, pero no hay exacto las medidas en ohms, que el atenuador marca: 36-27-150-180 ohms, entre 3w en adelante, espero sus soluciones por favor señores, habra algun invento usando algun puñado de resistencias y capacitores, para poner en el positivo de la salida del exitador y entrada del amplificador necesito, que me baje la potencia de 4w a 1w, o 1/2 watt.

*algo que discipe el calor O como lo llamen 2w, (porque uso todo con una fuente dipswitch de 12v 5A., y soluciones, porfa ya que uds. son los expertos y genios en esto, no yo, abrazos.

*Espero soluciones, tips, sujerencias, etc. pero sin que tenga que tocar o modificar el exitador.

*pd: este es el transmisor que tanto quiero y necesito exitarlo al amplificador para obtener los 15w: http://www.translift.com.ve/fmtx.htm


----------



## miguelus (Mar 8, 2013)

Buenas noches tiger20077

Prueba lo siguiente...

En el excitador quita el Transistor de salida 2N3924
Pon un Condensador de ~1nF entre los puntos de Base y Colector.

De esta forma la potencia de salida será la del Transistor 2N3866 que será de unos 300 - 400mW, seguramente tendrás que reajustar el Condensador Variable de 40pF

Otra reforma, en lugar de alimentar la etapa de Potencia con 12VCC, pon un regulador tipo LM317 y ajusta la tensión en ~8VCC.

Sal U2


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 8, 2013)

ok, muchas gracias, probare lo del regulador, a ver si encuentro los planois por aca para armarlo, y ver como y donde tengo que colocarlo, igual seguire esperando respuestas a otras soluciones, un abrazo miguelus



Dentro del hilo: Alguien pudo lograr hacer algo asì o parecido de lo que pretendo lograr? , asi seria mas facil tener la solucion, sin tener que hacer magia, lo sugerido anteriormente, ya le pase el tip, al fabricante del pll, a ver que me dice.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 8, 2013)

Amigo, las opciones que ofrece miguelus, son buenas. Ahora bien sino deseas alterar nada en absoluto una pieza de tu amplificador, pues, puedes utilizar un transformador de RF(buscar info), con relacion 3:1 aprox.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gracias ti tambien, en sì, el transmisor adsfmtx, es intocable, lo que si podria es tocar y modificar sin riesgo el amplificador de 15w, que es el del problema a plantear, ya que mi transmisor funciona como los dioses, buscare el transformador rf, 3:1, que ahora por aca o por google me enterarè de que se trata,jaja, te agradesco mucho amigo. Seguire instruyendome en este mundo inacabable de la radiofrecuencia.



Hablando de voltaje en el transistor phillips, de potencia, no se podria poner en el emisor, una resistencia que corte unos volts la entrada, ahora me acuerdo, que el transmisor que uso de pruebas, tenia un secreto para bajar el alcanze, era para lograr los 4w, una resistencia de 100ohms, y para bajarla una de 200ohms, o al reves verificare igual, pero seguire con sus sugerencias mejor, y vere que puedo lograr, otra gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 8, 2013)

Amigo, nada de resistencias!, estamos en el delicado tema de R.F., las cosas ahi no funcionan, como si fuese en el mundo de audio, pues con solo cambiar ligeramente la posicion de un componente, puede desplazar el R.O.E. por las nubes.
Recuerda, cada modificacion que haces, debes valerte de un medidor de R.O.E. y Vatimetro, para realizar nuevamente ajustes.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 8, 2013)

Si ya lo se amigo, pero si para adaptar un pll a una potencia tengo que hacer malabares, entonces no està todo normalizado por normas vigentes, se que es nada tener potencia de 15w al aire, eso lo sè, pero la radio frecuencia se trata de ir sumando para alcanzar el objetivo, que por las normas de transmision que efectue haciendo el registro de mi transmision y permiso, de 15 w voy a 300 que es lo maximo, y para exitar 300w necesito 15w, por eso compre el transmisor, la potencia de 15, y en un mes compro la de 300, pero si no logro exitar la de 15w, entonces no logro nada, por eso mi urgencia, ya que o modifico la potencia, a 30w, ahi si puedo exitar 3w, pero no podre exitar 300w ya que necesita 15w max. para funcionar, los 3 elementos juntos no hacen nada, si no logro bajar la potencia al transmisor para ir sumando, jaja.


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2013)

Hay atenuadores de RF  ya listos con distintos pasos de atenuacion, y para las potencias que vos manejas.


----------



## davidcr85 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola, como dice el titulo este transistor es un reemplazo NTE para una etapa de salida RF de 0.6W / 175Mhz.  Basicamente mi duda surge ya que lo que deseo es cambiar un transistor NTE342 de 6W de un equipo por este de 0.6W para bajarle la potencia y convertirlo en un exciter. No se si sera tan facil como cambiarle el transistor y si este mismo sometido a una frecuencia de 95.00Mhz obtendre una salida de basicamente 1W   -- o quizas este muy equivocado.

 Este es el manual de especificaciones tecnicas 
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte340.pdf

Basicamente dice que a una frecuencia de 175.00Mhz su salida Min es 0.6W y Tipica 0.9W .. Este me podria servir basicamente para generar 1W si lo someto a 95.Mhz  ?

 Muchas gracias, a quien me pueda orientar.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 9, 2013)

con un simple regulador variable para la tensión que alimenta el último transistor será más que suficiente, de modo que no hay necesidad de modificar el circuito, ni reemplazar transistores ni nada...


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 9, 2013)

dj_glenn, si te paso el esquematico de mi transmisor, me diras donde tengo que colocar el variable, para bajarle la tension  al transistor phillips, que es el de potencia, tira 3w en 12v. y lo quiero reducir a 500mw o 1w. Muchuas gracias  http://www.translift.com.ve/ADSFMTX_Planos.pdf


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola tiger20077,me adelanto al colega Dj_Glenn jeje,tenes que localizar el punto en que entran los 12v a la atapa final,Es decir Preamp ,driver, power amp,levantarlos y en ese punto intercalas un circuito regulador de voltage,si no se entiende la explicacion ,te hago un planito.

Saludos.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 9, 2013)

Gracias, ahi deje el esquematico, y si planito si sos tan amable me vendria de pelos, muchas gracias elgriego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 9, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola tiger20077,me adelanto al colega Dj_Glenn jeje,tenes que localizar el punto en que entran los 12v a la atapa final,Es decir Preamp ,driver, power amp,levantarlos y en ese punto intercalas un circuito regulador de voltage,si no se entiende la explicacion ,te hago un planito.
> 
> Saludos.



tal cual... debemos aclarar que el proceso de "levantarlos" en este caso no es más que identificar ese punto y simplemente hacer un corte en una pista del circuito impreso... tal vez haya que agregar un choque por donde se alimente pero no hay más misterio.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 9, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> tal cual... debemos aclarar que el proceso de "levantarlos" en este caso no es más que identificar ese punto y simplemente hacer un corte en una pista del circuito impreso... tal vez haya que agregar un choque por donde se alimente pero no hay más misterio.



ajà, entonces el circuito del regulador, tiene dos lados , o sea en cristiano, dos patas, una entrada y una salida, bueno esperaria que ya sabiendo que arriba està el esquematico, puedan darme una mano y asi poder fabricarlo, y encastrarlo donde corresponde, seria genial, ya que vi algunos de van de 0 a x volts. Estaria muy bueno para poder regurar la potencia a mi antojo, con el variable, gracias y espero la data para ver donde corto la pista y donde coloco el regulador.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2013)

Buenos días.
Hagas lo que hagas siempre tendrás que hacer alguna modificación.
Lo importante es ver la manera de que esta modificación sea la menos agresiva para el circuito original.
Veamos.

Una forma poco “agresiva”  sería modificar la polarización del primer Transistor de la etapa de potencia, afortunadamente hay un sitio donde podemos soldar una resistencia, no es necesario cortar ninguna pista .

En la Hoja 4 del manual vemos el esquema de la parte de Potencia.
En la parte superior Izquierda hay una Resistencia que está marcada con un valor de 56 -150
Mide el valor que hay montado, ahora suelda una Resistencia del mismo valor entre el lado Izquierdo de esa resistencia y masa, ¿Qué conseguimos con eso?   que de esta manera bajamos la tensión de alimentación de ese Transistor (2N5770) y el Transistor amplificará menos.
También puedes poner una Resistencia ajustable, por ejemplo de 500Ω y de  esa manera podrás ajustar la potencia a tus necesidades.

Ya tienes varias apciones, te toca decidir 

Sal U2


----------



## davidcr85 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola, tengo un caso muy similar quisiera su opinion para hacer una modificacion a mi tranmisor de  fm es un comercial de la marca HLLY que originalmente da 5W a la salida  pero quiero limitar esa potencia a 1W para usarlo como excitador a otra  placa. El transmisor no tiene ajuste de potencia por si mismo por lo que  se me ocurre limitarle el voltaje al colector del transistor de salida  para que amplifique menos. 

Tiene lo que parece es una resistencia (o un puente - aun lo no lo he  verificado) que va directo al colector como lo señale en el circulo rojo  .. ¿puedo quitar esa resistencia /puente y ponerle un variable ?

La tension de alimentacion es de 12V pero utiliza mas adelante un  regulador de 5V para la etapa del oscilador digital por lo que bajar la  tension principal no me parece buena idea.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 10, 2013)

En principio podes probar alimentarlo con menos tensión... hasta 7v creo que todavía hará funcionar bien el regulador de 5v. De última, podes poner un potenciómetro (aunque no creo que directamente pueda manejar la corriente necesaria), pero se lo pones antes del componente ese (que no me animo a llamar choke para no pecar de ignorante...


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 10, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Hagas lo que hagas siempre tendrás que hacer alguna modificación.
> Lo importante es ver la manera de que esta modificación sea la menos agresiva para el circuito original.
> Veamos.
> ...


hola gracias por la sugerencia, voy a ver el color de la resistencia de 56-150(en la lista de materiales figura de 150 nada mas) , y que lograria poniendo una igual(cuanto seria el estimado de la bajada de tencion), y lo que llamas ajustable de 500 ohms, seria un trimmer, va lo busco y me fijo cual es la de 500 ajustable, muchas gracias y vere si lo logro, igual para soldar la de 150 a la masa tendre que puentiar el circuito igual, ahora lo veo a ver si hay lugar, igual sigo viendo y esperando mas sugerencias.



ha me olvidaba el transistor de potencia es el phillips(2N3924), ese seria el que tengo que reducir a 500mw a 1w. seria la potencia del trasmisor.(3-4w) de salida 12v o 13.8v.


----------



## davidcr85 (Mar 10, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En principio podes probar alimentarlo con menos tensión... hasta 7v creo que todavía hará funcionar bien el regulador de 5v. De última, podes poner un potenciómetro (aunque no creo que directamente pueda manejar la corriente necesaria), pero se lo pones antes del componente ese (que no me animo a llamar choke para no pecar de ignorante...



Gracias, no lo habia pensando así, de hecho es buena idea. Voy a probar a reducirlo a 9V a ver que resultados obtengo. Muchas gracias


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 10, 2013)

hola bueno , hice nuevamente la prueba con el atenuador T que reduce 2w, con el transmisor casero este(que es una maravilla ,con todas las pruebas y sobrecargas nunca le pasò nada) http://www.eeweb.com/blog/kalpesh_chhabhaiya/simple-long-range-fm-transmitter-with-2-watt-power-and-1-2-km-range, (solo que en vez de un an2219, le puse un 2n3866), que da mas potencia y como resultado, en 9v. me dio señal la potencia en 12v no da nada!!, pero muy baja, ya que por los malos ajustes y roe exesivo, no da los 15w, ni soñando, si en 9v. pero es para el ajuste, ya que ahora me dispongo a usar el atenuador con el adsfmtx, espero que no se queme!!!, ya que los variables de entrada son dos(los color negro, y con el destornillador, me da masa y se corta la señal), espero que no produsca cortocircuito, puede pasar?, bueno igual sigo buscando mas soluciones, no me animo todavia a enganchar el atenuador y ver que pasa.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 10, 2013)

Me animè anda todo, el transmisor principalmente, que marca lo mismo que cuando lo uso solo , o sea, conecte en la salida de antena del transmisor la entrada del atenuador, y en la salida del atenuador, la potencia, como mi wattimetro casero admite solo hasta 8w no pude hacer la prueba de v*v/50 . pero cuando movia los dos variables de entrada (los negros), y si efectivamente, se hiba o volvia la señal, lo que no entiendo son los  dos variables(de esos de metal grandes que parecen de resistencias de plancha , por la  mica  entre el tornillo de variacion), y no hace nada, los cierro y los habro y no cambia nada en la señal tambien probe con el tester, y no da voltaje el positivo de la salida de antena, pero si da en el medio donde esta la bobina que viene del mosfet, solo me resta que se escuche la emison, donde se cortaba antes con los 4w. del transmisor, para ver si esta funcionando a 15w. ya que el mosfet(transistor), ni tibio esta, lo que si el atenuador hierve de lo lindo. no se si aguantaran las resistenicas , (tiene que discipar asi)?. bueno espero opinion, y hoy mas tarde a la noche les subo la foto de la potencia a ver si me olvide de ajustar algo.

*pd: ya hice la prueba y no pasa una cuadra, cuando con el transmisor solo en 4w. llega a 12 cuadras. y eso que estoy en plena ciudad.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dejo las fotos, de la potencia, y vean lo del variable de salida, puede estar fallado? , ya que lo muevo y no cambia nada. Acuerdense que tendria que superar la distancia entre 8-12 cuadras, por tres, ya que el exitador en 4w usando 13.5v. cubre esa distancia, y probando la potencia, y yo estando en un 7mo piso, cuando paso una cuadra ya no se escucha mas la emision. FOTOS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













los capacitores estos de salida se llaman : Mica Compression Trimmers ( que funcion cumplen), para que salgan los 15w, tengo que atornillar o destornillar el bendito capacitor? Dos.



Arco 423 Mica compression trimmer capacitor (10 - 100 pf)  esos son los que tiene el amplificador ( si los quiero medir como le hago, con el tester, en ohms?



Si pongo el tester en modo de alarma, y coloco las puntas en los dos remaches de uno, suena, pero en el otro nada. Esntonces uno esta quemado, o la mica esta fallando.



Si se fijan bien, la bobina que sale del mosfet va en el medio de esos dos variables de mica, y si ven la primer foto la salida de antena va en la primer pata del variable, (que pasa si los saco y pongo directamente el positivo de la antena soldado en la bobina, y la masa de la antena bueno como esta en la masa,jaj, para que cornos metieron esos dos variables para la salida, (que dudo que uno de los dos este funcionando), si el el grafico del amplificador HLLY 20 Watts la salida esta directa.



Ha me olvidaba , tendria que poner un capacitor de 100pf, entre la bobina y la antena. no?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 11, 2013)

Buenos días.

tiger20077 dijo.. 

_ha me olvidaba el transistor de potencia es el phillips(2N3924), ese seria el que tengo que reducir a 500mw a 1w. seria la potencia del trasmisor.(3-4w) de salida 12v o 13.8v_.

Con la modificación de poner una Resistencia logramos bajar la ganacia del primer Treansistor (2N5770), consecuentemente, al segundo Transisor (2N3866) le llegará menos excitación y en su salida (Colector) habrá menos señal, siguiendo con esta lógica, el TRansistor final (2N3824) tendrá menos señal que amplificar y por lo tanto la potencia de salida será menor.

La ventaja de esta modificación es que no es agresiva, solamente hay que realizar dos soldaduras, el "desastre" únicamente dependerá de tu habilidad con el Soldador 

En las fotos que has posteado, de tu Amplificador Final de 15W, se vé un Atenuador..

¿De cuántos dB´s es ese Atenuador?

Si tu Transmisor tiene 4W y pones un Amplificador para obtener una potencia de 16W únicamente lograrás doblar el alcance,  recuerda que la potencia sigue una Ley Cuadrática 

Acerca de los problemas con tu Amplificador de 15w  Recuerda que estás trabajando en RF a 100Mhz, replantéate la forma de montar los componentes.

Con ese Amplificador, si logras que te funcione, tendrás que asumir que muchos vecinos te dejen de hablar y quizás alguno te denuncie...   tendrás que poner un Filtro Pasa Bajos en la salida.

Los Condensadores Ajustables que se ven en la foto (Los de Porcelana y Mica), no son Condesadores Variables son *Ajustables*, no es buena praxis empezar a jugar con ellos pensando que de esta forma el circuito funcionará. La misión de los Componentes Ajustables es la *Ajustar el circuito cuando ya está funcionando*,  jugar con ellos lo único que lograremos es romperlos 

Si sospechas de estos Condensadores, desuelda una pata y mídelos, no tienen que tener continuidad.

No es necesario que pongas un Condesador de 100pF en la salida, uno de los Condensadores Ajustables ya cumple la misión de Bloquear la componente continua que hay en el Colector del Transistor.

Mide tensiones en el Transistor.

Suerte con tu proyecto.

Sal U2


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 11, 2013)

hola, el atenuador es de -4,7db, lo que ajustado en 12v el exitador le saca 2w., sino no funcionaria la potencia(500mw a 1,2w), ya que ya probe el enganche del exitador a la potencia y funciona de maravillas(lo de los vecinos, sin problemas, ya que tengo cero r.o.e.), segun el display del transmisor, y con respecto al varible de mica, sigo sin entender para que està ya que por mas que mueva ambos no cambia en nada la señal, lo unico que cambia es cuando muevo los variables negros de la entrada, suena expectacular todo, pero no supera el alcanze que tenia solo con el transmisor a su maxima potencia 4w(sin el amplificador), aclaro que le baje con la fuente hasta 11.1v. para no recalentar el atenuador (tendra atenuada una salida de 800-900mw), y la potencia la tengo con un dipswitch aparte de 12 v. clavados, creo que no hice nada mal, pero porque?, no logro por lo menos duplicar la potencia y solo disminuyo?, no tengo un wattimetro de mas de 14w y comprar uno implica lo mismo que comprar una potencia de 40w, en precio,jaja, para medir, pero se cuando esta ajustado bien por el tema de los ruidos, de la señal, y asi como esta sale un violin de limpo el sonido y la señal, acuerdenze cero r.o.e., este transmisor es genial adsfmtx, la potencia todavia esta 5 puntos porque no calienta ni un poco el mosfet, y no pasa el tope se cuadras 8, donde se terminaba la señal con el transmisor. pero si no estubiera bien echo el atenuador, no podria dar señal a la potencia ya que la entrada que soporta es  de 500mw a 1,2 w. en ese rango estare porque si se alimenta. los del filtra pasabajos ya lo tiene el transmisor, y no se repite la señal en otro dial, tampoco hace interferencias, y si es lineal toda la interferencia producida seria de un mal transmisor, pero este roza lo homologado, por su diseño y arquitectura, no creen?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 11, 2013)

Buenos días tiger20077

Tienes algún concepto equivocado.

No tener ROE no significa que no estemos emitiendo señales fuera de banda.
Todo Transmisor, por imperativo legal,  tiene que tener un Filtro Paso Bajo en la salida, este filtro ha de ser, por lo menos de 5º Orden, esto es un axioma y más si se trata de un Amplificador Clase C como es el caso de los Amplificadores para FM.

La ROE nunca puedes ser Cero, al ser una relación entre dos Tensiones la mejor relación será 1 o más correctamente 1:1 (Uno a Uno) que sería un caso ideal.

Sal U2


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 12, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> tiger20077 dijo..
> 
> ...



hola, el atenuador es de -4.7db, ya que el transmisor en 12v. da 3w, con el atenuador le bajo 2w, eso daria 1w., lo que admite perfectamente la potencia(aclarado primer mensaje, no exito 4w para que de 15w, en 4w se quemaria la potencia ya que la entrada maxima y minima que admite son 500mw a 1w)

*la potencia si digo que funciona porque funciona, la comprè en rfsaldos, que se dedican a esto hace muchisimos años, no ando comprando cosas sin saber si son de buena calidad o si no estan probado lo que compre, ya que si tiro mi dinero lo uso para otra cosa, si gasto plata en el armado de una emisora estare invirtiendo, no tirando dinero. aclarado seguna respuesta.

*y ahora pregunto, cuanto bajaria si hago el proceso de poner una resistencia igual, para bajar el primer transistor y asi los demas, en 3w. cuanto seria la bajada?, pregunta a la tercera respuesta. muchas gracias y espero aver aclarado todo y ya arme el famoso filtro pasabajos, vecinos contentoas ahora, va nunca se quejaron con mis pruebas de señal,jaja.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2013)

Buenas noches tiger20077

Sobre la pregunta de ¿Cuánto bajará la potencia?...

Tendrás que probar ya que depende de varios factores. el método de prueba error es muy adecuado, intenta poner una a justable de pe. 500Ω cuando hayas decidido un valor, pones una fija.

Sal U2


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 13, 2013)

bueno señores lamento decir, que la potencia no da ni medio wat, comprè un watimetro pro, que me saliò mas caro que la potencia, lo primero que medi fue el transmisor adsfmtx, y da los 3 watts clavados ni una raya mas ni menos, pero la potencia cero, o medio cada tanto, moviendo de una lado a otro el trimpot(si señores, porbe tanto el transimsor como la potencia con una carga fantasma de 50w, tambien comprada), o sea, que cornos le paso, si no lo probe con mas de 1 w. en mas baje a 11v el transmisor para que con el atenuador, entren 800mw(eso si a ojo), entonces??, demando al responsable que me vendiò el ampli, ya que la casa rfsaldos, es muy seria hace mas de 20 años fabrican equipos , modulos y placas,(me llamo la atencion los variables de mica, ya que los tornillos de ajuste entaban mechados eso si bien usados estaban), o compro un transistor mitsubishi y me tiro el lanze, que funcione, y no sea una mala soldadura, algun variable, o el 7805, que hago?? tengo una bronca barbara.



Otra cosa, si veo que no me entregan otro amplificador igual, claro lo voy a pelear hasta el cansancio, en mi vida nunca queme nada, en mas, se de pruebas y tengo experiencia con los circuitos, hace mas de 15 años trabajo en informatica, y me falto un año para recibirme de tecnico electronico, por abandono ,jaja, y siempre hice todo a ojo, o sera que me fallo la vista esta vez,jaja, no creo. si me decido a cambiar el mosfet, hay algun otro que pueda entregar hasta 3w de entrada, compatible con los componentes del ampli?, aunque sea de mas watts, muchisimo mejor!!!, sin modificar nada, arriba estan los graficos del lineal(supuestamente quemado de entrada), no por mi eso seguro. por no traerlo a casa y que me lo pruebe o ir y viajar 3 horas a buscarlo, la primera vez que me pasa esto, confio mucho en los ingenieros, pero...


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2013)

Pues simplemente verifica componentes, tensiones, comprueba el final con un tester, y busca el fallo.

Saludos.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 14, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Pues simplemente verifica componentes, tensiones, comprueba el final con un tester, y busca el fallo.
> 
> Saludos.



ok, como entran 12v. probe el tester en la ultima bobina antes de la antena, y de 12 , marca 17.4 v. eso puede ser que la etapa de potencia responde, o sera un corto mal.

*Como hago para medir con el tester el mosfet , cual es el metodo mas facil, sin tener que construir un medidor electronico, alguien sabe?


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2013)

tiger20077 dijo:


> ok, como entran 12v. probe el tester en la ultima bobina antes de la antena, y de 12 , marca 17.4 v. eso puede ser que la etapa de potencia responde, o sera un corto mal.


Perdona que esté un poco perdido ... ¿Has posteado el esquema?



tiger20077 dijo:


> *Como hago para medir con el tester el mosfet , cual es el metodo mas facil, sin tener que construir un medidor electronico, alguien sabe?



Quita el transistor y con un tester en modo de prueba de diodos pon el (+) en el Drain y el (-) en el Source, de éste modo no debría haber continuidad. 
                                                   *************************
Comprobación:

Para abrir el transistor, con el (+) en el Drain, pincha con el (-) momentaneamente en la Gate y vuelve a colocarlo en el Source ... No debería haber continuidad.

Para cerrar el transistor, con el (-) en el Source, pincha momentaneamente con el (+) en la Gate y vuelve a colocarlo en el Drain ... Debría haber continuidad y baja resistencia. 20 - 50 Ohm (El tester pita)

Si se cumplen éstas condiciones el transistor está bien. También puede que tengas fugas entre Drain y Source que no se aprecien con el tester, eso se traduciría en una muy baja ganancia del transistor y/o etapa de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 14, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Perdona que esté un poco perdido ... ¿Has posteado el esquema?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primer paso, exelente, no hace ruido(continuidad)


*En el segundo paso(para cerrar el mosfet), souce(-) Gate(+), ya hace pitido y marca el numero 643 mas o menos sin volver a colocarlo en el Drain, falto medio paso, entonces anda o no anda?[/


----------



## tiago (Mar 15, 2013)

Si te ocurre eso, mucho me temo que tienes fugas entre Drain y Gate, lo cual, es un indicador de fallo del transistor.
Haz las demas comprobaciones y comenta los resultados ... Por si acaso.                                                           Por cierto, ¿Que transistor es?  Para consultar er datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 15, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Si te ocurre eso, mucho me temo que tienes fugas entre Drain y Gate, lo cual, es un indicador de fallo del transistor.
> Haz las demas comprobaciones y comenta los resultados ... Por si acaso.                                                           Por cierto, ¿Que transistor es?  Para consultar er datasheet.
> 
> Saludos.



El transistor es de potencia rf el mas comun para amplificadores lineales de fm : 

rd15hvf1  mitsubishi

Las unicas pruebas que hice fue la que me indicaste, pero la segunda prueba solo hiso el pitido en el primer paso, no en el segundo . siempre hablando del paso 2.

Ha tambien hice la prueba con uno que uso y se que funciona perfectamente bien, es un motorola de 5w, y en el segundo paso hace lo mismo, pitido, y señal de 625, en este caso, o sea descarto lo de la fuga ya que este ultimo esta funcionando al %100. Ojo vi por ahi lo mismo que me indicaste pero la medicion la hacen al revez, sera otro tipomde mosfet, ya que a mi no me funciono la medidion a la inversa, lo mismo que me digiste pero en vez de positivo usando el negativo, y viceversa, fijate bien el tipo de mosfet que quiero probar, tal vez se mide de otra forma los transistores de potencia


----------



## tiago (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola tiger,
Los mosfet, se polarizan según del tipo que sean, el tuyo es de canal "N". Yo, los que he medido para el uso en amplificadores de éste tipo, no ofrecen lectura entre la Gate y los otros polos. Puede que ese transistor tenga alguna carcteristica especial ...No lo se. Pero los que yo he comprobado que daban lectura entre Gate y los otros polos, estaban mal .

Saludos.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 17, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches tiger20077
> 
> Sobre la pregunta de ¿Cuánto bajará la potencia?...
> 
> ...



Hola es esa la resistencia , donde tengo que poner una mas, igual, entre una de las patas(cual) y la maza?, la que està arriba al lado de la entrada de tension 12v. ?, esta es la tipica de 100 ohms(marron-negro-marron), tengo que poner una igual, ?, o pongo una variable, pero las resistencias variables que tengo, o llamado tambien presets, son de tres patas, como haria, que me aconsejan y cuanto se estima que baje la potencia, solo con una resistencia (necesito bajar 2w, creo que con una resistencia de 100 ohms, a lo sumo bajara un volts, o dos, en la carga,mmm, tengo mis dudas, pero lo intentarè, aclarenme, Primero, si es esa la resistencia que tengo que intercalar con una igual, o preset variable, y segun el calculo, lo que bajaria aprox. si meto soldadura y lo hago, gracias muchachos. Foto:


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 18, 2013)

Funciona!!!!, si claro, tube que comprar un trimpot de 10k, dos compresores y el transistor rd15, ya que me han estafado, jajaj, pero ahora funciona(con roe altisimo desde el display del exitador, ya que entre la r100, le puse un preset en serie con la resistencia de 100 ohms, y solo con roe a la mitad y en 800mw, queda estable Entre "" , ya que esta tirando unos 7.5w, y calienta de lo lindo el discipador, y ahora???, que serà lo que pasa(aftenerse,decir que le falta el filtro para bajos), ya lo se, pero ahi no esta el problema, ahora que puede ser(el trimpot de 10k, que puse?, cuando originalmente era de 1k(ojo segui el diagrama de el circuito de elctronica hlly , y ahi pusieron uno de 10k, no se, que pasa que no sube la potencia, habre manipulado los alambres de bobinado cuando resolde, no se?, uds., que opinan, donde esta la falla, que no da 15w, y si subo un punto el exitador, se corta por la proteccion de r.o.e.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 19, 2013)

tiger20077 dijo:


> Funciona!!!!, si claro, tube que comprar un trimpot de 10k, dos compresores y el transistor rd15, ya que me han estafado, jajaj, pero ahora funciona(con roe altisimo desde el display del exitador, ya que entre la r100, le puse un preset en serie con la resistencia de 100 ohms, y solo con roe a la mitad y en 800mw, queda estable Entre "" , ya que esta tirando unos 7.5w, y calienta de lo lindo el discipador, y ahora???, que serà lo que pasa(aftenerse,decir que le falta el filtro para bajos), ya lo se, pero ahi no esta el problema, ahora que puede ser(el trimpot de 10k, que puse?, cuando originalmente era de 1k(ojo segui el diagrama de el circuito de elctronica hlly , y ahi pusieron uno de 10k, no se, que pasa que no sube la potencia, habre manipulado los alambres de bobinado cuando resolde, no se?, uds., que opinan, donde esta la falla, que no da 15w, y si subo un punto el exitador, se corta por la proteccion de r.o.e.



Ya funciona solo acorte los rg58, y acomode la tierra, todo atornillado ya en el gabinete, y claro me tube que bajar un par de diales, y hasta logre pasar unos 2w de los 15w, ahora esta en 15w, y discipa tibio, el r.o.e. estara en 4:1, ajustare la antena un poco mas, y hare un ballom de 6 vueltas del mismo cable puesto en el caño del dipolo, pero lo logrè muchachos, con el transistor nuevo, y original, este si!!, y el trimpot de 10k, con un %60 mas de ajuste sobrante, anda todo, los compresores arco, tambien nuevos, y tambien ajustado, al maximo poder(y lo bueno que ya me pongo en campaña, es que puedo ponerle un rd30 de transistor, sin modificar nada(solo agrandar donde va colocado el transistor, y listo, 30 watts, sin tocar nada del circuito), o sea tema cerrado.......


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 20, 2013)

Por mi experiencia en circuitos de RF yo aconsejaría no tocar el oscilador (que regularmente está ya estabilizado por un zener, lo que asegura la estabilidad dec la frecuencia) y regular la tensión de la etapa de potencia actual. Basta un pequeño transistor de potencia (un TIP 41 con disipador, por ejemplo, en darlington con un BC337 o BC 547 y un pote en la base de este último entre +B y masa para regular la tensión). Con esta modificación podrás regular la potencia desde cero hasta el valor actual, o muy poco menos. Igualmente, si es una etapa sintonizada , es decir no aperiódica (con toroides) deberás resintonizarla a máxima potencia en cada ajuste (no suele ser muy crítica). Te va a funcionar bien.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 20, 2013)

carloscomadreja dijo:


> Por mi experiencia en circuitos de RF yo aconsejaría no tocar el oscilador (que regularmente está ya estabilizado por un zener, lo que asegura la estabilidad dec la frecuencia) y regular la tensión de la etapa de potencia actual. Basta un pequeño transistor de potencia (un TIP 41 con disipador, por ejemplo, en darlington con un BC337 o BC 547 y un pote en la base de este último entre +B y masa para regular la tensión). Con esta modificación podrás regular la potencia desde cero hasta el valor actual, o muy poco menos. Igualmente, si es una etapa sintonizada , es decir no aperiódica (con toroides) deberás resintonizarla a máxima potencia en cada ajuste (no suele ser muy crítica). Te va a funcionar bien.



ok es otra muy buena sugerencia, me sobran los bc 547, dime, donde pondria el regulador, y arriba vas a ver los planos del exitador, adsfmtx, y las fotos del amplificador, seria de mi agrado, que me indiques como y donde colocar el regulador, muchas gracias


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 20, 2013)

1) Cortar la alimentación del transistor de salida, entre la barra de alimentación y el punto de donde éste toma corriente de colector.
2) En ese corte, conectar a la parte que va a ese transistor, el emisor del TIP41 (puede ser  mejor aún un 2N3055)
3) Conectar el emisor del BC547 a la base del 2N3055
4) Conectar los colectores de ambos transistores (BC547 y 2N3055) a la barra de alimentación donde cortaste al principio. (+B)
5) Poner  una resistencia de 100 ohms 1/2W entre ese mismo punto de alimentación y el extremo de un potenciómetro de 1K, el punto medio (es decir el cursor) a la base del BC547 y el otro extremo del pote a la barra de masa. Importante montar los transistores sobre un disipador, ya que en el peor de los casos el de potencia va a disipar más de 10 vatios. La regulación variará entre algo menos que la potencia de excitación de ese transistor final de RF (es decir < 1 W.) y alrededor del 10% a 20% menos que la potencia actual de salida de ese transistor final. La regulación de tensión será (para alimentación de 12 a 14 voltios) desde alrededor de 1,5 voltios menos que el valor actual hasta cero voltios.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 20, 2013)

hola denuevo, que raro, algo le pasa al amplificador , cuando conectro la entrada del exitador, y prendo todo, me sale el roe al rojo vivo y se corta por la proteccion del exitador, eso con cable rj58, pero si lo conecto con uno de 75ohms, el roe queda alto, pero baja un %50, igual al esperar 15 miun. subo la potencia del exitador, y ahi si llegan los 15w, pero con el roe muy alto, tanto que haciendo la preuba de distancia cubre casi lo mismo, que con los 4w reales del exitador, sin potencia, que estara pasando, seran las bobinas, o que?, ya que si meto directo el exitador, al wattimetro el roe del display desaparece, 1:1, no entiendo porque sube de golpe cuando conecto el exitador a la potencia, alguien que me explique, las fotos estan una o dos paginas anteriores, muchas gracias.

*/Para conectar  uso el cable soldado a la entrada del amplificador y lo conecto con ficha nbc, del exitador que viene originalmente


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Mar 20, 2013)

tiger20077 dijo:


> hola denuevo, que raro, algo le pasa al amplificador , cuando conectro la entrada del exitador, y prendo todo, me sale el roe al rojo vivo y se corta por la proteccion del exitador, eso con cable rj58, pero si lo conecto con uno de 75ohms, el roe queda alto, pero baja un %50, igual al esperar 15 miun. subo la potencia del exitador, y ahi si llegan los 15w, pero con el roe muy alto, tanto que haciendo la preuba de distancia cubre casi lo mismo, que con los 4w reales del exitador, sin potencia, que estara pasando, seran las bobinas, o que?, ya que si meto directo el exitador, al wattimetro el roe del display desaparece, 1:1, no entiendo porque sube de golpe cuando conecto el exitador a la potencia, alguien que me explique, las fotos estan una o dos paginas anteriores, muchas gracias.
> 
> */Para conectar  uso el cable soldado a la entrada del amplificador y lo conecto con ficha nbc, del exitador que viene originalmente



Hola que tal?? seguramente tengas que regular los trimer de entrada al ampli hasta obtener la menor roe


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 21, 2013)

A mí. por simple experiencia con trabajo en RF, me da la impresión que la etapa de salida estaría autooscilando en otra frecuencia  . Si no, las indicaciones del roímetro deben ser exactamente iguales (es decir la relación entre potencia absorbida por la carga /antena y la reflejada) tanto conectado entre la salida del excitador y la antena, como entre la salida de la potencia y la antena. Generalmente eso se comprueba con un ondámetro sencillo, casero (si obtenés senal en dos frecuencias que no sean múltiplos está autooscilando) o simplemente uno se da cuenta que cuando toca ciertos trimers, la potencia sufre rápidos altibajos. Esa inestabilidad es señal casi inequívoca de autooscilación. ¿soluciones? mejorar los blindajes, que las bobinas de entrada y salida estén a 90º unas de las otras, agregar un filtro LC extra en la alimentación, y sobre todo que las conexiones de masa sean absolutamente cortas y gruesas.
De todos modos trabaja sobre la antena. Ningún equipo trabaja bien con ROE alta. Es otra fuente de inestabilidad por reacoplamiento entre la potencia que viene reflejada y las etapas de bajo nivel del transmisor.


----------



## tiger20077 (Mar 21, 2013)

carloscomadreja dijo:


> A mí. por simple experiencia con trabajo en RF, me da la impresión que la etapa de salida estaría autooscilando en otra frecuencia  . Si no, las indicaciones del roímetro deben ser exactamente iguales (es decir la relación entre potencia absorbida por la carga /antena y la reflejada) tanto conectado entre la salida del excitador y la antena, como entre la salida de la potencia y la antena. Generalmente eso se comprueba con un ondámetro sencillo, casero (si obtenés senal en dos frecuencias que no sean múltiplos está autooscilando) o simplemente uno se da cuenta que cuando toca ciertos trimers, la potencia sufre rápidos altibajos. Esa inestabilidad es señal casi inequívoca de autooscilación. ¿soluciones? mejorar los blindajes, que las bobinas de entrada y salida estén a 90º unas de las otras, agregar un filtro LC extra en la alimentación, y sobre todo que las conexiones de masa sean absolutamente cortas y gruesas.
> De todos modos trabaja sobre la antena. Ningún equipo trabaja bien con ROE alta. Es otra fuente de inestabilidad por reacoplamiento entre la potencia que viene reflejada y las etapas de bajo nivel del transmisor.



Ya desolde todo, puse bien las bobinas, derechas, y o milagro, se me ocurrio cambiar el variable negrito de entrada(9,7-60pf), por uno amarillo, y ahora con el roe a 1:5-6, alto todavia, me sobra!!, si, me sobra potencia, o mejor dicho vueltas de ajuste, me paso de los 15w, pero lo tengo clavado el 14w, y el discipador bien tibio, cosa rara, no!!, igual con todas las pruebas que le hice al pobre mitsubishi(o.r.i.g.i.n.a.l.), se porto muy bien, espero que los ajustes fuinales(puesta a tierra, montaje en gabinete, sin rozar tension entre cables etc. baje de una vez por toda el vendito r.o.e., igual aca estarè si necesito algo, gracias a todos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Jun 5, 2013)

tiger20077 dijo:


> Si ya lo se amigo, pero si para adaptar un pll a una potencia tengo que hacer malabares, entonces no està todo normalizado por normas vigentes, se que es nada tener potencia de 15w al aire, eso lo sè, pero la radio frecuencia se trata de ir sumando para alcanzar el objetivo, que por las normas de transmision que efectue haciendo el registro de mi transmision y permiso, de 15 w voy a 300 que es lo maximo, y para exitar 300w necesito 15w, por eso compre el transmisor, la potencia de 15, y en un mes compro la de 300, pero si no logro exitar la de 15w, entonces no logro nada, por eso mi urgencia, ya que o modifico la potencia, a 30w, ahi si puedo exitar 3w, pero no podre exitar 300w ya que necesita 15w max. para funcionar, los 3 elementos juntos no hacen nada, si no logro bajar la potencia al transmisor para ir sumando, jaja.



Hola tiger20077 de donde sacaste que necesitas 15 watts para excitar una potencia de 300 watts ? que potencia de 300 W tenes pensada comprar?


----------



## lacers (Oct 25, 2013)

hola tiger justamente yo me encuentro en la misma situacion que vos, tengo el mismo tx y lo quiero bajar a 1 w .. a vos al final te dio buen resultado o seguiste con el problema de roe?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2013)

lacers dijo:


> hola tiger justamente yo me encuentro en la misma situacion que vos, tengo el mismo tx y lo quiero bajar a 1 w .. a vos al final te dio buen resultado o seguiste con el problema de roe?


Hola caro Lacers una salida es inserir un atenuador resistivo tipo "PI Grego" o tipo "T" hecho con resistores de filme mettalico y dissipacion adecuada a quantos Watts quieres reduzir entre lo transmissor y lo amplificador lineal , pero es necesaario saber efectivamiente quantos  Watts tienes que bajar  para calcular y proyectar lo coeficiente de atenuaciõn dese atenuador , otra salida seria conectar lo transmissor a lo amplificador lineal atravez de un cable coaxial delgado ex: RG174 con un conprimento tal que ese introduza la atenuaciõn necessaria para reduzir la potencia ao nivel deseado. 
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lacers (Oct 25, 2013)

hola daniel, justamente tengo el mismo transmisor de 4w que tiger20077 .. bajándole el voltaje hasta unos 3w baja.. pero lo que necesitaría es poder bajarlo a 1w como para poder acoplarle un pequeño lineal hasta que me de unos 8w .. porque necesito excitar una potencia que usa el mrf151g  .. aclaro que mi idea nunca fue de tener tanta potencia pero por una cuestión de costo, un lineal de 100w salia lo mismo que de 250.. encargue el de 250.. con 150w a mi me seria suficiente por lo que mi idea era excitar el mrf151g con 4w suponiendo que tal vez me diera 150w , pero resulta que me dijeron que si lo éxito con 4w podría auto oscilar y funcionar mal.. asi que como no quiero romper nada me veo en la búsqueda de obtener 8w a partir de esos 4w.. saludos cordiales!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2013)

Bueno como usteds quieres bajar de 4 Wattios para 1 Wattio esa atenuaciõn es de -6Db. 
Te dejo aca como armar ese atenuador casado en 50 ohmios , las fichas tienem que sener tipo "BNC" o "UHF" y deven sener armadas en una caja metalica bien blindada, los resistores deven tener una dissipacion de 3 Wattios o mas y tienem que sener tipo filme metalico o hecho de carbon , resistores hechos con hilo de nickel-cromo NO sirve por seren demasiado inductivos .
Los resistores pueden sener hechos con varios resistores en paralelo de modo tenermos los valores deseados ( ohmicos y dissipaciõn).
!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes,


----------



## lacers (Oct 27, 2013)

hola, muchísimas gracias daniel , muy exacta tu respuesta.. apenas me llegue el lineal lo pruebo con 4w y veo que tal me va, si en todo caso no me llegara a andar pongo en marcha el plan de bajar a 1w y luego aumentar a 8w .. te mando un fuerte abrazo!!! y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!! 
atte: Matias desde Argentina


----------

